# Ραγιαδισμός: πραγματικός ή φανταστικός;



## unique (Mar 15, 2011)

Διαβάζω στο διαδίκτυο: (http://www.elliniki-grothia.com/?p=5458) 
Το μυστικό του τούρκου κατακτητή, ήταν η συνεργασία του με ντόπιους πρόθυμους προεστούς, τους οποίους χρησιμοποιούσε για να κρατά το σκλαβωμένο γένος σε αδράνεια. Και αυτοί δεν ήταν άλλοι από τους Έλληνες μπέηδες, τους Έλληνες κοτζαμπάσηδες. Αυτοί λοιπόν ήταν οι διαμεσολαβητές μεταξύ του τούρκου επικυρίαρχου και του Έλληνα ραγιά. Ήταν οι φοροεισπράκτορες του τούρκου κατακτητή και ταυτόχρονα οι χωροφύλακες για την επιβολή της τάξης, αλλά και οι ρουσφετολόγοι για την επίλυση μικροπροβλημάτων που αντιμετώπιζε ο ανήμπορος ραγιάς με την τούρκικη εξουσία.
Ωστόσο αυτό το φαινόμενο πρέπει να ήταν κοινό όχι μόνο στον ελληνικό χώρο, αλλά και στις υπόλοιπες βαλκανικές και παραδουνάβιες περιοχές που βρίσκονταν κάτω από την Τουρκική κυριαρχία, καθώς και στις αποικιοκρατικές χώρες. Υπάρχει και εκεί αυτό το φαινόμενο; Μήπως υπάρχει παντού και χαρακτηρίζει μια πτυχή της σχέσης εξουσιαστή εξουσιαζόμενου, ηγεμόνα-υποτακτικού; Μήπως υπάρχει και σε άλλες χώρες με διαφορετικό όνομα; Εάν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω μήπως χρησιμοποιείται στην Ελλάδα ως δικαιολογία; 
Θα ήθελα πολύ να ακούσω τη γνώμη σας.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 15, 2011)

Ραγιάς, πάντως, μέχρι τα μέσα του 18ου αιώνα τουλάχιστον, είναι κανονικά ο φορολογούμενος υπήκοος ανεξαρτήτως θρησκεύματος και κυρίως ο αγρότης. Κατά λέξη, reaya σημαίνει «ποίμνιο».


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2011)

Διάβασα λίγο το σύνδεσμο στον οποίο παραπέμπεις, Γιουνίκ, και διαπιστώνω ότι ο συντάκτης του κειμένου ανήκει στην κατηγορία εκείνη των συμπατριωτών μας που ψάχνει κάποιον άλλο να ρίξει το φταίξιμο, και δεν τον απασχολεί καθόλου η προσωπική ευθύνη εκείνων που αποκαλεί «ραγιάδες».
Επειδή όμως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, δεν είχαν παραγωγική νοοτροπία, όπως οι δυτικοευρωπαίοι μεγαλοαστοί ολιγάρχες, αλλά το μόνο που ήξεραν να κάνουν ήταν διαμεσολάβηση και ρουσφέτια, δημιούργησαν, από τα πρώτα χρόνια έναν τεράστιο και άχρηστο κρατικό μηχανισμό, προκειμένου να θέσουν τον ραγιά σε νέα υποδούλωση, να μείνουν οι ίδιοι αυτόνομοι και να συνεχίσουν να τον εκμεταλλεύονται, παίζοντας πάλι τους διαμεσολαβητές, μεταξύ του απρόσωπου κράτους (το οποίο λυμαίνονταν μαζί με τους κρατικοδίαιτους νταβατζήδες) και του ραγιά, μέσω της εκλογικής πελατείας και του ρουσφετιού.
​Όταν μεγάλη μερίδα Ελλήνων πετάει τη σκούφια της για να διοριστεί στο δημόσιο και να «κάθεται και να πληρώνεται», τότε, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, οι ίδιοι είναι εκείνοι που διαιωνίζουν την κατάσταση.
Όσο για αυτό:
Με την κατάργηση της αιτίας που δημιούργησε το φαινόμενο και εξακολουθεί να το συντηρεί.
Δηλαδή με την κατάργηση του ολιγαρχικού πολιτικού συστήματος της Κοινοβουλευτικής Δημοκρατίας, το οποίο πλέον σάπισε κακοφορμίζοντας την κοινωνία και την αντικατάστασή του από άλλο πιο δημοκρατικό.​Ποιο είναι δηλαδή το πιο δημοκρατικό; Δε μας λέει ο συντάκτης του κειμένου, μας αφήνει να μαντέψουμε. Ωστόσο, για να έχουμε το δικαίωμα να πηγαίνουμε στην κάλπη, έχουν πεθάνει άνθρωποι. Μπορεί το σύστημα να είναι στραβό, κατά τη γνώμη μου όμως θα έπρεπε να προσπαθήσουμε να το φτιάξουμε, όχι να το αντικαταστήσουμε με ένα άλλο.

Και επίσης, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, θα προτιμούσα να αναλάβουν τις επιμέρους ευθύνες τους όλοι όσοι χτίζουν στη φύση, φοροδιαφεύγουν συστηματικά, καταπατούν δάση, ζητάνε ρουσφέτια, τάζουν ψήφους για να διοριστεί ο γιος τους στο δημόσιο (μετά όμως παραπονιούνται που το κράτος δε λειτουργεί), λαδώνουν για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους κτλ κτλ και να πάψουν να κατηγορούν αιωνίως κάποιον άλλο για την κατάστασή τους.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 15, 2011)

Όσον αφορά το ιστορικό σκέλος της απορίας του unique, χωρίς να επεκταθούμε στις "προβολές" της παρατιθέμενης ανάλυσης στη σημερινή εποχή:

Αν θεωρήσουμε τη συνεργασία προεστών με την οθωμανική εξουσία ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα τότε έχουμε πλέον τρελαθεί. Από την αρχαιότητα μέχρι σήμερα πάντοτε μια νέα εξουσία επιχειρεί να εδραιωθεί και να λειτουργήσει μέσω της ελεγχόμενης συνεργασίας της με τις ελίτ του εξουσιαζόμενου πληθυσμού ("κατακτημένου" ή όχι). Τυχαία παραδείγματα: οι Αχαιμενίδες και οι ελίτ των υποτελών λαών της αυτοκρατορίας (π.χ. το αιγυπτιακό ή το χαλδαϊκό ιερατείο, οι Λυδοί γαιοκτήμονες, οι τύραννοι και οι αριστοκρατίες των πόλεων της Ιωνίας και της Αιολίδας), ο Αλέξανδρος Γ΄ και η περσική αριστοκρατία, οι Λαγίδες και το αιγυπτιακό ιερατείο (πάλι), οι Νορμανδοί στη Σικελία και οι μουσουλμάνοι και ορθόδοξοι προεστοί, οι Τούρκοι στην Κεντρική Ασία και Μέση Ανατολή και η συνεργασία τους με τις περσικές και αραβικές ελίτ, οι αποικιοκρατίες των νεότερων χρόνων κ.λπ.

Δεν είναι λογικό να υποστηρίξουμε ότι μόνον οι ελληνορθόδοξες ελίτ συνεργάστηκαν με έναν κατακτητή και να αναδείξουμε αυτή την ανιστορική διαπίστωση σε γονιδιακή ή πολιτισμική ιδιαιτερότητα του ελληνισμού (όπως και αν τον ορίσουμε). Εάν θέλουμε να μελετήσουμε τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα της παθογένειας των ελίτ μας ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο να εξετάσουμε τη σχέση εξουσιαστών και εξουσιαζομένων στην Ελλάδα χωρίς να περιοριζόμαστε σε περιόδους κατά τις οποίες υφίσταται και αλλοδαπός κυρίαρχος ή επικυρίαρχος.


----------



## Earion (Mar 15, 2011)

*Από το κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο στη δίαιτα εξυγιάνσεως*

_Ο Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης είχε προβλέψει την ελληνική κρίση από το 1992 και την πτώση του παρασιτικού-καταναλωτικού μοντέλου_

του Κωστα Κουτσουρέλη*
​
Την ελληνική κρίση αρκετοί την είχαν προϊδεαστεί. Όχι λίγοι είχαν περιγράψει μάλιστα, από νωρίς και με ακρίβεια, ορισμένα από τα συμπτώματά της, καθώς αυτά πλήθαιναν στη διάρκεια των τελευταίων δεκαετιών. Από την «Ελλαδογραφία» του Νίκου Γκάτσου (1976) ώς το «Finis Graeciae» του Χρήστου Γιανναρά (1987), και από τον «Γλωσσικό αφελληνισμό» του Γιάννη Καλιόρη (1984) ώς τους «Κωλοέλληνες» του Διονύση Σαββόπουλου (1989) -αναφέρω εδώ επίτηδες έργα εντελώς ετερόκλητα-, οι διαγνώσεις που προτάθηκαν συνέκλιναν. Στρεβλός εκσυγχρονισμός, νόθος εξαστισμός και περιβαλλοντική υποβάθμιση, παραγωγική αποδιάρθρωση και δανειοδίαιτη ευμάρεια, αισθητικός εκχυδαϊσμός και παρακμή της παιδείας, λαϊκισμός, αναξιοκρατία, κομματισμός, διαφθορά: στα βασικά λίγο-πολύ όλοι συμφωνούν.

Παρά ταύτα, στην πλειονότητά τους οι διαγνώσεις αυτές έμειναν μερικές, αποσπασματικές. Και αυτό διότι η περιγραφή ενός αρνητικού φαινομένου από μόνη της δεν επαρκεί. Δύο ακόμη στοιχεία απαιτούνται για να της προσδώσουν πληρότητα. Το πρώτο είναι η εύστοχη απόδοση του φαινομένου, εν προκειμένω η υπόδειξη των παραγόντων που οδήγησαν ώς αυτό. Το δεύτερο, η ασφαλής μεσομακροπρόθεσμη πρόβλεψη για την εξέλιξή του. Με την έννοια αυτή, την πληρέστερη ερμηνεία και περιγραφή της ελληνικής κρίσης την οφείλουμε στον Παναγιώτη Κονδύλη.

Ο Κονδύλης καταπιάστηκε με το ελληνικό πρόβλημα μόνο σποράδην, σε μια σειρά από κείμενά του δημοσιευμένα ως εισαγωγές ή επίμετρα στις ελληνικές εκδόσεις των βιβλίων του από το 1991 ώς το 1998. Ομως η συνοχή των παρατηρήσεών του είναι τέτοια που έχει κανείς την εντύπωση ότι βρίσκεται εμπρός σε έργο συστηματικό. Στον πυρήνα του προβλήματος, ο Κονδύλης εντοπίζει ό,τι αποκαλεί «καχεξία του αστικού στοιχείου». Η χαλαρή κοινωνική συνομάδωση που ονομάστηκε ελληνική αστική τάξη, δεν κατόρθωσε ποτέ «να δημιουργήσει γηγενή και αυτοτελή αστικό πολιτισμό». Χώρα με ασήμαντη θέση στον διεθνή καταμερισμό της υλικής και πνευματικής εργασίας, και επιπλέον υποπαραγωγική και χρονίως εξαρτημένη από την ξένη προστασία, η Ελλάδα ήταν επόμενο να διολισθήσει στον παρασιτισμό. Ακόμη και η νεοελληνική ιδεολογία, ο τρόπος δηλαδή που κατανοούμε τον εαυτό μας, είναι εν μέρει προϊόν εισαγωγής.

Το ότι ο παράσιτος μπόρεσε επί τόσες δεκαετίες να είναι συγχρόνως και υπερκαταναλωτής, ο Κονδύλης το εξηγεί επικαλούμενος την ιστορική συγκυρία. Διαρκούντος του Ψυχρού Πολέμου, οργανισμοί όπως η Ατλαντική Συμμαχία και η Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση δημιούργησαν για τις χώρες της Δύσης ένα θεσμικό και οικονομικό θερμοκήπιο εντός του οποίου η Ελλάδα κατέλαβε οιονεί θέση πτωχού πλην ομοτράπεζου συγγενούς. Η εξωτερική βοήθεια από την εποχή του σχεδίου Μάρσαλ έως εκείνη των ποικιλώνυμων κοινοτικών «πακέτων» συνιστούσε κατά κάποιο τρόπο το υλικό αντίτιμο της γεωπολιτικής της νομιμοφροσύνης. Μόνο που τα τεράστια αυτά ποσά σπανίως διατέθηκαν προς όφελος δραστηριοτήτων πράγματι παραγωγικών, αλλά το συνηθέστερο διέρρευσαν απευθείας στην ιδιωτική κατανάλωση. Το ίδιο συνέβη με τον ιλιγγιώδη εξωτερικό δανεισμό της χώρας. Το σύνολο σχεδόν της ελληνικής «ανάπτυξης» των τελευταίων δεκαετιών προέρχεται από την κατανάλωση, άρα από την αγοραία κατασπατάληση των ξένων μεταβιβάσεων και δανείων.

*Σε οξεία αντίθεση προς όσους τείνουν να επιρρίπτουν την ευθύνη σε μία μόνο κοινωνική μερίδα (τους πολιτικούς, το κράτος, την «πλουτοκρατία», τη δημοσιοϋπαλληλία, τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες κ.ο.κ.), ο Κονδύλης μιλάει ευθέως για ένα «επαίσχυντο κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο». Η νοοτροπία του παρασιτικού καταναλωτισμού, γράφει, αφορά τη «συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού όλων των κοινωνικών στρωμάτων». Δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με «έναν λίγο-πολύ υγιή εθνικό κορμό, ο οποίος έχει αρκετές περισσές ικμάδες ώστε να τρέφει και μερικά παράσιτα ποσοτικώς αμελητέα, παρά για ένα πλαδαρό σώμα που παρασιτεί ως σύνολο εις βάρος ολόκληρου του εαυτού του, ήτοι τρώει τις σάρκες του, συχνότατα και τα περιττώματά του». Με τα δύο τρίτα των προϋπολογισμών του κράτους να κατευθύνονται επί δεκαετίες ολόκληρες σε μισθούς, συντάξεις και αγροτικές επιδοτήσεις, και με ένα επιπλέον 20% να διατίθεται για τοκοχρεολύσια, άρα εν πολλοίς για τον ίδιο σκοπό, η εκτίμηση αυτή του Κονδύλη είναι αμάχητη. Το παράδοξο της ελληνικής περίπτωσης είναι ότι ο παρασιτικός καταναλωτισμός μας ήταν οργανωμένος δημοκρατικά, η διανομή του ξένου χρήματος γινόταν με πνεύμα γνήσιας κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης...*

Ο Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης εκδήμησε το 1998, μια δεκαετία δηλαδή πριν από το ξέσπασμα της κρίσης. Ήδη όμως το 1992 διέβλεπε δύο πιθανές εξελίξεις. Η νέα συγκυρία μετά το τέλος του Ψυχρού Πολέμου, πίστευε, θα υποβάθμιζε τον ρόλο της Ελλάδας στους κόλπους της Δύσης. Αυτό θα οδηγούσε αργά ή γρήγορα τους εταίρους μας, αφενός μεν, στην άρνηση «να χρηματοδοτήσουν περαιτέρω τον ελληνικό παρασιτικό καταναλωτισμό, επιβάλλοντας στην ελληνική οικονομία αυστηρή δίαιτα εξυγιάνσεως και επαναφέροντας το ελληνικό βιοτικό επίπεδο στο ύψος που επιτρέπουν οι δυνατότητές της». Αφετέρου δε, στην απόφαση να αγνοήσουν «ό,τι οι Έλληνες θεωρούν ως εθνικά τους δίκαια, υιοθετώντας στα αντίστοιχα ζητήματα είτε τη θέση των αντιπάλων της Ελλάδας είτε εν πάση περιπτώσει θέση σύμφωνη με τα δικά τους περιφερειακά συμφέροντα».

Με το Μνημόνιο της 8ης Μαΐου 2010, το πρώτο σκέλος της πρόβλεψης, η έξωθεν επιβεβλημένη «αυστηρή δίαιτα», επιβεβαιώθηκε πλήρως. Το μέλλον θα δείξει αν το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και για την πορεία των εθνικών ζητημάτων.[/INDENT]

* Ο κ. Κ. Κουτσουρέλης είναι συγγραφέας.​
Πηγή: _Καθημερινή_, Κυριακή 13 Μαρτίου 2011

Είναι εμφανές ότι ο συγγραφέας του άρθρου αναφέρεται κυρίως σε ένα κείμενο του Παναγιώτη Κονδύλη, που διστάζει (άγνωστο γιατί) να το ονοματίσει. Πρόκειται για ένα παράρτημα στο Πλανητική πολιτική μετά τον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο, ανατριχιαστικά προφητικό.

Λίγοι φαίνεται να το διάβασαν.

Γενικά ο Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης, ένας από τους βαθύτερα φιλοσοφημένους Έλληνες, δεν φαίνεται να ευτύχησε με τα παραρτήματά του...


----------



## unique (Mar 15, 2011)

Ρογήρε η άποψή σου είναι τεκμηριωμένη και ενδιαφέρουσα. Ωστόσο θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω επίσης αν κάπου στο σύγχρονο κόσμο υπάρχει το σχετικό σύνδρομο και αν το επικαλούνται εκεί με την ίδια συχνότητα. Τι γίνεται άραγε στα υπόλοιπα Βαλκάνια; Νομίζω ότι μια περιληπτική ανάλυση των παραδειγμάτων που παραθέτεις θα παρουσίαζε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## anef (Mar 15, 2011)

Earion said:


> Είναι εμφανές ότι ο συγγραφέας του άρθρου αναφέρεται κυρίως σε ένα κείμενο του Παναγιώτη Κονδύλη, που διστάζει (άγνωστο γιατί) να το ονοματίσει. Πρόκειται για ένα παράρτημα στο Πλανητική πολιτική μετά τον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο, ανατριχιαστικά προφητικό.
> 
> Λίγοι φαίνεται να το διάβασαν.
> 
> Γενικά ο Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης, ένας από τους βαθύτερα φιλοσοφημένους Έλληνες, δεν φαίνεται να ευτύχησε με τα παραρτήματά του...



Ολόκληρο το παράρτημα δημοσιεύτηκε από τον Godel στο Radical Desire. Δεν είχα προλάβει να το διαβάσω ολόκληρο, διάβασα όμως μεγάλο μέρος του: η εντύπωσή μου ήταν ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό έλεγε κοινοτοπίες που τις έχουμε ακούσει σε διάφορες εκδοχές ήδη αρκετά αυτό το διάστημα της κρίσης. Η ταξική ανάλυση απουσιάζει πλήρως, το έθνος είναι η βασική κατηγορία που χρησιμοποιείται.

Λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, παραθέτω απλώς την κριτική του Αντώνη στο ίδιο ιστολόγιο:
Το παραπάνω κείμενο αποτελεί απόσταγμα της φιλοσοφίας της Νέας Δεξιάς, από έναν στοχαστή με πολλαπλές χρήσεις στα χέρια της, μαθητευόμενο του Καρλ Σμιτ, γκουρού των αριστεροπατριωτών των Ιμίων και του δόγματος της προληπτικής επίθεσης στην Τουρκία, και, εσχάτως, featured author--μαζί με τον Σμιτ--σε νεοναζιστικά σάιτ.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 15, 2011)

Έχω κι εγώ την εντύπωση ότι τα τελευταία έργα του Κονδύλη είναι απογοητευτικά, ιδιαίτερα σε σύγκριση με την εντυπωσιακή _Παρακμή του αστικού πολιτισμού_ π.χ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2011)

Earion said:


> Δύο ακόμη στοιχεία απαιτούνται για να της προσδώσουν πληρότητα. Το πρώτο είναι η εύστοχη απόδοση του φαινομένου, εν προκειμένω η υπόδειξη των παραγόντων που οδήγησαν ώς αυτό. Το δεύτερο, η ασφαλής μεσομακροπρόθεσμη πρόβλεψη για την εξέλιξή του. Με την έννοια αυτή, την πληρέστερη ερμηνεία και περιγραφή της ελληνικής κρίσης την οφείλουμε στον Παναγιώτη Κονδύλη.



Δεν φτάνουν αυτά τα δύο. Χρειάζεται και το «τι πρέπει να κάνουμε;». Στη διάγνωση μπορεί να συμφωνούμε, ακόμα κι αν θέλετε να χαρακτηρίσετε «κοινοτοπίες» αυτά που έγραφε ο Κονδύλης ή να θεωρείτε ότι είναι απαραίτητη και η ταξική ανάλυση. (Από την άλλη, κουτσή μπορεί να είναι και η ταξική ανάλυση που ξεχνάει τις «κοινοτοπίες» του Κονδύλη.) Ωστόσο, ακόμα κι αν συμφωνήσουμε στη διάγνωση, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συμφωνήσουμε στη θεραπεία. Η μια θεραπεία μπορεί να σκοτώσει τον άρρωστο, η άλλη να είναι placebo — εδώ δεν συμφωνούν οι γιατροί, θα συμφωνήσουν οι πολιτικοί, οι οικονομολόγοι, οι πολιτικολογούντες;

Με μια κουβέντα: η διάγνωση πρέπει να είναι σωστή και καιρός είναι να ακούσουμε και να δούμε σωστές θεραπείες. (Και ξέρω ότι το «σωστές» θα φανεί στην εφαρμογή και την πορεία, δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε από πριν.)


----------



## unique (Mar 18, 2011)

Η παραπάνω διάγνωση (του Κονδύλη) είναι ελλιπής. Ωστόσο η εξέλιξη της κατάστασης και η τύχη της κάθε θεραπείας είναι προγνώσιμη. Πάνω από τον Κονδύλη και τον οποιοδήποτε άλλο αναλυτή στέκεται ο κοινός σχολιαστής των παραθύρων της TV. Καθημερινά, μετά τον σχολιασμό του επίκαιρου θέματος που απασχολεί το κοινή γνώμη ο παρουσιαστής καταλήγει: "Εμείς οι Έλληνες ανακαλύπτουμε το αυτονόητο". Ωστόσο κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται να σκύψει πάνω σ' αυτό το καθημερινό σλόγκαν. Εάν βέβαια κοιτάξουμε προς τα πίσω θα δούμε ότι η διαπίστωση της ουσίας των προβλημάτων καθυστερεί χωρίς να δίδεται σ' αυτά καμία λύση, ή όταν δίδεται αυτή είναι λύση "βολέματος της κατάστασης" ή προσχηματική. Το να λες σε κάποιον συνεχώς, μέρα μπαίνει μέρα βγαίνει, "χα, ανακάλυψες το αυτονόητο" είναι σα να λες αθροιστικά, με πλάγιο τρόπο: "κάτι συμβαίνει με το IQ σου". Θα ενδιέφερε ίσως να ερευνήσει κανείς αυτήν την αγνοημένη αλλά καθοριστική συνιστώσα του προβλήματος... (υπάρχουν αναρτημένες σχετικές μελέτες για το μέσο IQ των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών).


----------

